#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Fleet Manager στην Αθήνα

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας αλυσίδα super markets πανελλήνιας εμβέλειας αναζητεί για μόνιμη απασχόληση *Fleet* *Manager*.

*Περιγραφή ρόλου*
Αναφερόμενος/η στον Supply Chain Director ο/η κάτοχος της θέσης θα επιτελεί τα πιο κάτω καθήκοντα:
Καταγραφή των αναγκών τακτικής συντήρησης του στόλου 90 φορτηγών οχημάτων.
Προγραμματισμό τακτικής συντήρησης στόλου οχημάτων.
Παραγγελία, ανάθεση και έλεγχο τακτικής συντήρησης και έκτακτων βλαβών.
Συμμετοχή στις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους προμηθευτές ανταλλακτικών και υπηρεσιών τακτικής και έκτακτης συντήρησης.
Τήρηση λεπτομερούς αρχείου βλαβών, συντηρήσεων και ζημιών.
Δημιουργία προϋπολογισμού δαπανών, έλεγχο τιμολογήσεων συντηρήσεων με βάση τις συμφωνίες με τους προμηθευτές.
Λήψη αποφάσεων για την ορθολογική διεξαγωγή των συντηρήσεων σε χρόνο και με δεδομένο κόστος.
Επικοινωνία με τους οδηγούς για την συλλογή όλων των απαραίτητων πληροφοριών.

*Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν τα προσόντα:*
Προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θέση οργανωμένης εταιρίας.
Πτυχίο ανωτέρας τουλάχιστον σχολής θετικής ή οικονομικής κατεύθυνσης.
Γνώση Αγγλικής γλώσσας.
Γνώσεις εργαλείων τεχνολογίας υπολογιστών (MS-Office, ERP)
Ανεπτυγμένες επικοινωνιακές ικανότητες.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα στα οποία παρακαλείστε να αναφέρετε τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε μπορείτε να στέλνετε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

*Hrstrategy Human Resources* *Management* *Consultants**:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

